# [HALF-SOLVED] Głośny laptop

## michal1990

Zauważyłem że mój laptop pod kontrolą Gentoo podczas zwykłego użytkowania (internet, muzyka, kadu) pracuje dużo głośniej niż pod kontrolą Windows. Jak skompiluje jakiś program przez 5 minut laptop mieli wiatrakiem na całego jeszcze przez dobrą godzinę, czasem wstrzymanie go na 20 minut załatwia sprawę(na jakiś czas) ale to nie jest żadne rozwiązanie. Zauważyłem też że z wiatraka wydobywa się letnie powietrze kiedy np. w Windows ono jest gorące, ale jest cichsze. Prawdę mówiąc ten laptop jest głośniejszy od stacjonarnego co ma chyba z 10 lat. 

Da się go jakoś w programowy sposób wyciszyć, może o czymś zapomniałem podczas kompilacji jądra?

Mam wgrane oczywiście CPUFreq, dosyć sporo to daje ale to jeszcze nie to o co mi chodzi.

Laptop: HP Compaq 6820s płyta Intel Centrino DUO (ICH8)

Procesor: Core 2 Duo T8100

Grafika: Ati Radeon X1350 M (działa na sterowniki xf86-video-ati)

Dysk: Toshiba 250gbLast edited by michal1990 on Sat May 16, 2009 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Pod Windowsem masz HP-kowska aplikacje do kontroli wiatraka, pod Gentoo nie masz. Na moim compaqu z t7500 uzywam nxfanctl + linux-phc do odwoltowania procesora, wiatrak przy 2.2GHz w prawie-idle odpala mi sie na 3-4 sekundy co 30s-1minute. 

moj nxfanctl.conf:

```
ragnarok slashbeast # cat /etc/nxfan.conf 

! 5

temp 1 50

temp 2 66

temp 3 70

temp 4 74

temp 5 76

timeout 4

fanpath 5 /proc/acpi/fan/C3C1/state

fanpath 4 /proc/acpi/fan/C3C2/state

fanpath 3 /proc/acpi/fan/C3C3/state

fanpath 2 /proc/acpi/fan/C3C4/state

fanpath 1 /proc/acpi/fan/C3C5/state

temppath /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ1/temperature

end

```

Gdzie C3C5 to wylaczony wiatrak.

Dobrym pomyslem jest tez wyjecie headsilka i wyczyszczenie go z syfu, potem przesmarowac procesor pasta np. Arcitc Silver 5 i heja, ta sylikonowa pasta ktora jest defaultowo w laptopach HP to po prostu parodia.

----------

## michal1990

W międzyczasie wyczytałem o pwm-control. Nie stety bez skutku

```

/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed

```

nxfanctl działa tylko muszę go dopracować (ustawienia).

Mam 8 poziomów prędkości wiatraka.

Edit: w sumie bez zmian, przy lekko wyciszonym procesorze, zaczyna się grzać i znowu to się załącza.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dobrym pomyslem jest tez wyjecie headsilka i wyczyszczenie go z syfu, potem przesmarowac procesor pasta np. Arcitc Silver 5 i heja, ta sylikonowa pasta ktora jest defaultowo w laptopach HP to po prostu parodia.
> 
> 

 

Narazie chce zachować gwarancje.Last edited by michal1990 on Fri May 15, 2009 11:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

 *michal1990 wrote:*   

> W międzyczasie wyczytałem o pwm-control. Nie stety bez skutku
> 
> ```
> 
> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
> ...

 

Widział Ty plomby na laptopach HP? Nawet na infolini HP Ci zasugeruja zmiane pasty i wyczyszczenie syfu z laptopa celem poprawy chlodzenia.

----------

## michal1990

Co nie zmienia faktu że nie chce go rozbierać przynajmniej na razie, a laptop jest stosunkowo nowy więc chyba dużo syfu w nim nie ma.

Jest jeszcze jakieś inne rozwiązanie oszczędzania energii?

----------

## sebas86

Jajko ręcznie kompilowałeś? Może zapomniałeś o regulacji szybkości procesora?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Jajko ręcznie kompilowałeś? Może zapomniałeś o regulacji szybkości procesora?

 Napisal, ze ma cpufreq. Skonfiguruj dobrze nxfanctl i bedzie tak, jak na windowsie. U mnie generalnie wiatrak zaczyna sie krecic przy 66'C. Z doswiadczenia wiem, ze laptop bedzie ciszej i szybciej chodzil, gdy odwolntujesz procesor i ustawisz na stale mu governera performance (full speed).

----------

## michal1990

Problem chyba częsciowo Solved bo zauważyłem że laptop poprostu się zaczął przegrzewać. Przy kompilacji dochodziło nawet do 90 C. Nie długo oddaje go do serwisu, prawdopodbnie mam jakiś paproch w wentylatorze. Myślę że to powinno załatwić sprawę. Co do nxfanctl wiatrak wydaje "modulowane" odgłosy. Wole chyba jeden ciągły szum.

Udało mi się jeszcze dotrzeć do opcji oszczędzania energi na karcie graficznej w Xorgu.

```

Section "Device"

  ...

  Option      "DynamicClocks"      "on"

  ...

EndSection

```

Temperatura tak jakby rzeczywiście spadła o jakieś 4-5 C z włączoną tą opcją.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ustawisz na stale mu governera performance (full speed).
> 
> 

 

To chyba oczywiste że wtedy będzie więcej żarł energi czyli będzie wydzielał wiecej ciepła i wiatrak będzie jeszcze szybciej chodził i wiem to z doświadczenia.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *michal1990 wrote:*   

> To chyba oczywiste że wtedy będzie więcej żarł energi czyli będzie wydzielał wiecej ciepła i wiatrak będzie jeszcze szybciej chodził i wiem to z doświadczenia.

 To nie jest oczywiste.

Jakas operacja zajmie mu 0.1s przy np. 2GHz ale zajmie 0.7s przy 800MHz, zgadnij przy jakim taktowaniu zje wiecej pradu i wydzieli ciepla robiac ta 'jakas' operacje.

Przeprowadzilem duzo testow i obserwowalem powertop, duzo mniej pradu je i mniej sie grzeje po odwoltowaniu proca i ustawieniu go na full speed niz ondemond czy conservative, proste testy jak odpalenie kilku stron www, przy niskim taktowaniu zaraz skacze uzycie proca, mieli cos mieli i wtedy sie grzeje, a na full speedzie raz, dwa cos tam wymodzi i juz, nie abusuje proca.

----------

## michal1990

Sprawdzałem jak się mój komputer sprawował na performance a jak na ondemand. Dużo ciszej było na ondemand. Przecież ondemand jeśli uzna za konieczne podnośni taktowanie do takiego jakie jest w performance. Przy otwieraniu kilku stron www ondemand podnosi częstotliwość na 2.1ghz w moim przypadku. Jeśli nie ma takiej potrzeby to wraca znowu na 800mhz. Napewno używałeś ondemand? Jestem z niego zadowolony, laptop jest dużo cichszy na ondemand niż na performance.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *michal1990 wrote:*   

> Sprawdzałem jak się mój komputer sprawował na performance a jak na ondemand. Dużo ciszej było na ondemand. Przecież ondemand jeśli uzna za konieczne podnośni taktowanie do takiego jakie jest w performance. Przy otwieraniu kilku stron www ondemand podnosi częstotliwość na 2.1ghz w moim przypadku. Jeśli nie ma takiej potrzeby to wraca znowu na 800mhz. Napewno używałeś ondemand? Jestem z niego zadowolony, laptop jest dużo cichszy na ondemand niż na performance.

 Napewno testowalem ondemanda. sam czas przelaczenia sie na wieksza czestotliwosc jest za dlugi, widac golym okiem roznice. Cały motyw w tym, ze nawet jak proces 'foo' uzywa np. 20% procesora, niby 800MHz wystarcza, ale jak sie przelaczymy na full (w moim wypadku 2.2GHz) uzycie proca spada do powiedzmy 5% to i tak proces 'foo' smiga duzo szybciej. U mnie bez odwoltowania procesora nie dalo sie uzywac 2.2GHz bo po prostu grzal sie kosmicznie, ale gdy ustawilem mu napiecie takie, jakie domyslnie ma przy 1.6GHz dziala po prostu cudownie, podczas idlowania, jak mu zmienie napiecie z normalnego na mniejsze, w ciagu kilku sekund spada temperatura o 10'C a czasem i wiecej, w loadzie wywolanym cpuburn'em roznica jest kosmiczna, 96'C vs 70'C po odvoltowaniu. Zainteresuj sie latka na kernel linux-phc, dziala od kopa, napiecie ustawiasz echem.

----------

## Poe

@slash, mógłbyś podrzucić gdzieś ebuilda do nxfanctl i linux-phc? bo nie chce mi się trochę teraz pisać ich.

----------

## SlashBeast

ebuildow nie mam, linux-phc to latka na jadro (nakladasz przez np. patch -p1 arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.c /tmp/phc-intel-0.3.2-5/inc/2.6.29/linux-phc-0.3.2.patch), a nxfanctl jest malutka aplikacja, skompilowalem ja z palca i wrzucilem do /usr/local/bin

linux-phc init:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

VIDS="28 18 11 11"

start() {

   ebegin "Setting custom vids (${VIDS})"

   echo "${VIDS}" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/phc_vids

   echo "${VIDS}" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/phc_vids

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Setting default vids"

   cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/phc_default_vids > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/phc_vids

   cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/phc_default_vids > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/phc_vids

}

restart() {

start

stop

}
```

nxfanctl init:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/lm_sensors/files/fancontrol-init.d,v 1.1 2007/05/17 07:31:41 phreak Exp $

PID=/var/run/nxfanctl.pid

start() {

   ebegin "Starting nxfanctl"

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background -m --pidfile ${PID} \

      --exec /usr/local/bin/nxfanctl

   eend ${?}

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Stopping nxfanctl"

   start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile ${PID}

   eend ${?}

}
```

Szalu nie ma z tymi initami, pisalem je na szybko dawno temu i do dzisiaj dzialaja.

Przy odwoltowaniu procesorow intela warto pamietac, ze jezeli dla 800MHz mamy 0.8v a dla 2GHz mamy 1.0V, to nie wazne co ustawimy, i tak nie zejdziemy na mniej niz 0.8V, taka blokada nie pozwalajaca dac mniejszego napiecia niz domyslnie ma najnizsze taktowanie, dlatego po odvoltowaniu przy najmniejszej predkosci nie zobaczymy zadnej roznicy, bo tak prawde 800MHz dalej ma takie same napiecie.. U mnie domyslnie jest 42 28 18 11, ustawilem na 28 18 11 11, ale juz przy "27 x x x" system sie wywalic potrafi, na sztywno zawiesic, jednak na "28 x x x" nie boli go nic, przetrwal 16godzinne mielenie 5x burnP6 i kilka kompilacji openoffice.

----------

## Poe

ok, dzięki, w wolnej chwili pobawię się z tym. 

jak myslicie, dostanę gdzieś radiatory do HP, ale nie te standardowe aluminiowe, tylko miedziane?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ok, dzięki, w wolnej chwili pobawię się z tym. 
> 
> jak myslicie, dostanę gdzieś radiatory do HP, ale nie te standardowe aluminiowe, tylko miedziane?

  U mnie jest na miedzi caly radiator, finy, cieplowod, masz dosc nowego paviliona, jestes pewny ze to nie jest po prostu poniklowana miedz? Thermalright tak nikluje wiekszosc swoich radiatorow. Jak juz musisz kupic, kup na ebayu, pewnie najtaniej wyjdzie kupic tam z Chińskiej Republiki Ludowej(!), nie staraj sie kupic nawet od hp radiatora, poczeasz pare tygodni a na koniec dostaniesz cos innego (tydzien temu dostalem UK klawiature do laptopa, nie mogli zdobyc US wiec stwierdzili, ze moze UK sie nada i bez powiadomienia mnie wyslali ja, 150zl wydalem na cos czego nie zamawialem, na ebayu z ChRL nowka nie smigana klawiatura US 60zl i to juz kosztami transportu z Chin.

----------

## Poe

tego nie jestem pewien, czy nie jest to niklowany radiator, nie rozkręcałem jeszcze lapka. poszukam gdzies jakiejś specyfikacji, jaki tam moze byc radiator. chyba ze jest jakiś inny sposób na sprawdzenie tego, czy to jest aluminium czy miedź niklowana?

chiny nas kiedyś wytłuką, zobaczycie  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

googlnij za pdfem dla Twojego lapa z *hp.com, ja wygrzebalem taki do mojego 6510b i bylo wszystko, od tego jak rozkrecic, wymienic kazda czesc do podania spare numer kazdej czesci.

----------

## Poe

a tak korzystając z tematu, niejako pokrewny - bardzo grzeje mi się dysk. mam go akurat pod lewą dłonią jak piszę, często niemalże parzy. jak można go bardziej schłodzić programowo, ewentualnie bezpośrednio?

----------

## SlashBeast

srednio cos na to poradzic mozna, zmienic dysk na jedno talerzowy, poprawic wentylacje w laptopie czy zaizolowac to co jest miedzy dyskiem a Twoja reka (zabawa z folia nrc?).

----------

## Poe

:\

a wracając do nxfanctl, czy to normalne, ze nie mam nic w /proc/acpi/fan/? i nie mogę znaleźć informacji o procku - to, co u Ciebie w standardzie jest 42 28 18 11. ja mam ciut niższe taktowanie (1.83), wiec pewnie się trochę róznią, i trzeba będzie potestować

----------

## SlashBeast

phctool fajnie przelicza to na volty, odpal z usera (to skrypt pythona) i zobacz. a co do /proc/acpi/fan, masz w kernelu modul acpi fan ?

----------

## Poe

```

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

```

więc ewidentnie mam. a phctool sprawdzę zaraz.

edit:

phctool

```

generic function library missing or corrupted

```

----------

